# Outdoors > Photography and Video >  Making short movies

## 25 /08 IMP

So I have a few clips on my Canon SX60 and I want to put them into a short video just so I have them for years to come.
So what program do I need etc to do this.

Sent from my CPH1903 using Tapatalk

----------


## stug

Your computer probably has one already on it. Movie Maker comes on most windows computers, or Power Director.

----------


## northdude

We have some clips as well mrs doesn't seem to keen on anyone else seeing them :Sad:

----------


## 25 /08 IMP

> Your computer probably has one already on it. Movie Maker comes on most windows computers, or Power Director.


Awesome I'll have a look

Sent from my CPH1903 using Tapatalk

----------

